# Check this Nitrate Reading out a Week after Feeding Bologna



## NegativeSpin (Aug 1, 2007)

My nitrates couldn't have been more than 20 PPM a week ago after my last water change and shouldn't have raised to over 40 PPM before this weeks water change. My only guess is that I got desperate one night to feed my fish before my shipment of pellets arrive and I bought a package of Oscar Mayer bologna for them. I'll experiment with a couple pieces of bologna soaking in a 1 gallon jar for a couple of days and post the results. Besides the high fat content this must be a major reason not to feed fish processed meats.








//////////
//Edit
//Added freshwater nitrate card
//////////


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

I'm pretty sure that Lunch meat has high Nitrite and Nitrate levels.
They also cause Cancer......
Thats why its not healthy to eat even though we do.

Look it up and dont get too desperate.


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

You have the saltwater test card there! If you are testing freshwater the colors vary a lot on the freshwater card. That looks to be about 20 ppm


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

cobrafox46 said:


> You have the saltwater test card there! If you are testing freshwater the colors vary a lot on the freshwater card. That looks to be about 20 ppm


Good point.
I over looked that.
Either way...not a good idea.


----------



## NegativeSpin (Aug 1, 2007)

cobrafox46 said:


> You have the saltwater test card there! If you are testing freshwater the colors vary a lot on the freshwater card. That looks to be about 20 ppm


Good observation. It looks to be about 80 ppm on the freshwater card instead of 160 ppm on the saltwater card. 80 ppm is still a large boost for a week after a water change.


----------



## Orracle (Feb 7, 2008)

Wow that is crazy, it must have been from the lunch meat. It is never a good idea to feed meat esspecially the processed stuff.

Lol i hate eating the stuff on a sandwich can't imagine what the p's thought.


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

I think I remember reading somewhere that there are actually alot of nitrates in lunch meat to begin with (why I don't know) so throwing that bologna in there was like doing a reverse water change.


----------

